# Green poo



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

My 8 week pup has just passed green semi solid mucousy green poo. Is this normal? He seems bright eyed and bushy tailed.

Thanks

Sunflower.x


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No, it's not really normal... but probably not life-threatening. either. Has your pup been outside eating grass recently? Has your pup been given any worming medication recently? Think back over the last 24-hour period and the answer might come to you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Green as in kinda green, or bright the color of rat poison green?

I spent quiet a bit of money having all three my dogs tested this past summer, after finding bright green poo in my yard. All blood work was clear 1st and 2nd time. I believe it was paint balls that came over my fence. Kids next door playing paint ball guns. They all assured me the didn't have green paint balls. A thousand dollars later I learned one of them had blue paint balls with yellow fill.
I was just relieved the dogs were fine, and bought them a case of new paint balls in a different color.

Check your kids room, any finger paints, play dough? Pretty much anything the pup could have eaten.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If the poo stinks horribly it could be giardia.
Its known to have a green tint and have mucus. If untreated can also have blood in the feces and cause the pup to have stomach camps. 

Just a side note.
Just like people, dogs sometimes get a upset stomach for unknown reasons. Treat it like you would your kids. If it happens for just a day its no big deal. If it continues or has other systems it needs to be checked out.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson gets that ... When he's been eating grass outside. But we can usually see the grass in his poop.


----------



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

*Thanks guys :0)*

Seems to be ok now. Xx


----------

